# caliber suggestions?



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm looking for a caliber that I could use as home protection and only conceal when I'm fishing alone or riding in the car in a big city, I'm not concerned about taking it in stores or other places with me so I don't want anything to small. Caliber/brand suggestions?


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

I would go with a .40 cal if you want a semi auto..Most people can shoot that better then the .45 and its just as deadly...More police carry the .40 than anything else..Glocks,Springfields,Rugers,S&W,Kimber,CZ USA all make good semi autos..S&W and Ruger have good revolvers in a variety of sizes..I would get a .357..If thats alittle rough at first,work your way up from .38's...You have to keep in mind the transportation rules as well...Do you have a CHL??..If not,the gun in the car will have to be in a case and the ammo will have to be seperated from it...As far as boats I would look into that..I know you can carry onboard if you have a CHL...Not sure about how they do it if you dont..May be treated like the car situation..Secured gun with ammo seperated from it...


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

Depends on lots of factors. Most importantly is what you shoot well. Shot placement is WAY more important then caliber. As a start anything 9mm and above will do fine.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

tm1669 said:


> Depends on lots of factors. Most importantly is what you shoot well. Shot placement is WAY more important then caliber. As a start anything 9mm and above will do fine.


+1 on that..People also have the opinions that someone wont feel the recoil of a large round when they are in a self defense shooting...If that was the case why dont people all carry .44 mags??...Never assume the first shot is all you need,so buy a gun/caliber that you can shoot rapidly and still be accurate with..


----------



## igmire01 (Sep 13, 2009)

My suggestion is to find someone with a large personal selection of guns in various calibers and sizes. Or a range that rents firearms. Shoot them and see what works. You will get a million different opinions because everyone is different. You have to find out what works for you. You may also want to check out the website www.ohioccw.org. You will find lots of info in the forums section. Have a good day!


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

Search your soul. I think you need to make commitments when you arm yourself. Once you work past that, if you're maybe not really gun savy I would say 4" 357 and practice with 38's. The saying with revolvers is "6 for sure". With an auto you need to practice with the weapon to operate safetys and how to clear malfunctions. If unsure find someone who can help face to face. Once you decide then think about what brands models. For my house its primarily a 12 gauge. but here again there are pros and cons. If you dont have a CCL take the class and discuss the subject there.


----------



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

I have a friend who has is CCL and he basically told me the same, find what works for you. I've shot a .357, .38, and a 9 but it's been a while ago and can't remember much how they felt. Let's say I go with a 9mm; does anyone believe that's not enough knock down power?


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

got me hooked said:


> I have a friend who has is CCL and he basically told me the same, find what works for you. I've shot a .357, .38, and a 9 but it's been a while ago and can't remember much how they felt. Let's say I go with a 9mm; does anyone believe that's not enough knock down power?


I think a 9mm is still a very deadly round,and can be shot quite well...I did alittle lookin around and it looks like carrying on a boat is kinda like carrying in a car...If you dont have your carry license its gotta be unloaded and in a case/closed box..It also says you can carry on a boat with it in plain sight with the action open,while still being unloaded...If I were you I would take the carry class and get a CHL..That way you can carry a loaded gun with you in your car or on a boat,concealed,and still be legal..You could also walk away being a better shooter..An unloaded gun thats stashed in a case is one that may not have the time to save your life..


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

The 9mm has plenty of fight stopping power if you have good shot placement. Also with the 9mm bullet selection is a little more important than with the bigger calibers so keep that in mind. Premium hollowpoints from major ammo companies should be used with any carry pistol but especially avoid FMJ stuff inthe 9mm. Its fine for practice but carry HP's. Again these will be what you and your gun function well with and shoot well.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I second tm1669's sentiment. A nine mm is decent, just use good hollow point bullets. Too many people try to use the cheap fmj practice rounds and get too much penetration and not enough energy transfer. HP's put the energy into the meat and bone, not into the air behind the target.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Despite what you hear, .380 is just fine for self defense too. Penetration only becomes an issue at greater distances or through barriers... in which case, you're probably no longer in a self defense scenario anyways. It's definitely not my first choice, but when it comes to concealed carry there are a lot of viable options in that caliber. 

There IS a big difference between .380 & 9 mm, just like there's a big difference between 9 mm & .45. 



> Premium hollowpoints from major ammo companies should be used with any carry pistol...



Even more so with smaller calibers, as stated.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Considering you said you don't want anything small, I think .357 or .45 are by & far the best choices, followed distantly by the 9mm & others. 

Sounds like the next question is what style of gun are you looking for? Revolver or semiautomatic? Double action?


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

I dont think the .45 would be the best choice in this situation..More then a few of us agree that the 9mm is a good round...The OP sounds pretty novice when it comes to guns..Someone could find themselves spending alot of time and alot of money on a couple thousand rounds just to feel like they can actually handle that gun..The 9mm is alot easier to handle and learn to shoot and way cheaper to practice with..I would venture to say the majority of people I know who carry .45's dont practice as much as my other friends who carry 9mm's...Practice is paramount...Speed and control are easier skills to aquire with the 9mm...If someone finds they have aquired a good sill set,they can always trade up...The .357 is different cause as mentioned,one could start with .38's in the gun and move up to .357 when they feel comfortable with it..


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Iraqvet said:


> I dont think the .45 would be the best choice in this situation..More then a few of us agree that the 9mm is a good round...The OP sounds pretty novice when it comes to guns..Someone could find themselves spending alot of time and alot of money on a couple thousand rounds just to feel like they can actually handle that gun..The 9mm is alot easier to handle and learn to shoot and way cheaper to practice with..I would venture to say the majority of people I know who carry .45's dont practice as much as my other friends who carry 9mm's...Practice is paramount...Speed and control are easier skills to aquire with the 9mm...If someone finds they have aquired a good sill set,they can always trade up...The .357 is different cause as mentioned,one could start with .38's in the gun and move up to .357 when they feel comfortable with it..


I second that!


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

There's some good advice above. I honestly carry the whole range, just depends where I'm going, how I'm carrying, and what the season is. During the winter I tend to stick to my larger calibers, 40, 45, maybe the 38. During the summer it will usually be the 9mm or 40. Just last week I picked up a .380. 

The 40 in a Glock 27, with a +1 mag extension, and a Glock 22 back-up mag all loaded with 180gr Speer Gold Dot's is my year round go to gun. Caliber wise, that would be my recommendation. It's got the stopping power, there's ample holsters and accessories, and ammo isn't outrageous.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Let's be honest... get one of everything you can afford.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Proof I don't hate 9MM.


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

+1 on the finding a caliber that you are comfortable with. Find a range and try some out. I am most comfortable with 9mm at a compact level pistol. I like .40 in a full size. Still waiting on the .45 in 1911 though. I haven't tried it yet. I shot a Ruger Superblackhawk in .44 mag and that was not fun for me. My buddy loves it. To each his own.


----------



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

thans for all the advice, I was thinking of a .40 or .357. Guess I will have to shoot until my hand falls off to get a good feel of what I want.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

You can also get the .357 Sig, that's another "between" caliber that shoots well.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I personally think the 9MM would be fine, some dont like it, but under most circumstances if someone is breaking into your home or approaching you on the street and they are confronted with you and a 9MM they are going to quickly rethink there priorities.


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

I still think your biggest question is revolver or autoloader. Are you still considering?


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

PITCHNIT said:


> I still think your biggest question is revolver or autoloader. Are you still considering?


I choose revolver for carrying so that I don't leave shells all over the place.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

oarfish said:


> I choose revolver for carrying so that I don't leave shells all over the place.


Not sure I get that one lol??..What kind of shooting are you doing??


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Iraqvet said:


> Not sure I get that one lol??..What kind of shooting are you doing??


Nothing special just like to keep the things clean. I don't want anybody picking up after me.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

oarfish said:


> Nothing special just like to keep the things clean. I don't want anybody picking up after me.


Gotcha lol...I have seen them flung a good ways...


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Iraqvet said:


> Gotcha lol...I have seen them flung a good ways...


Those can flung for years LOL. + in a situation one can fire the revolver trough the coat pocket. I would not with the auto loader.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

oarfish said:


> Those can flung for years LOL. + in a situation one can fire the revolver trough the coat pocket. I would not with the auto loader.


Never tried that,but I could see how and empty could cause a malfunction by not ejecting right or trying to make its way back into the chamber...Maybe one day I will breakdown and get a J frame lol..


----------



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

PITCHNIT said:


> I still think your biggest question is revolver or autoloader. Are you still considering?


yes, I'm still considering and I guess the advantage from what I understand a revolver has over a semi auto is that if it's a double action even if the round is a dud if cycles the next round where as a semi; you have to take the time to eject it.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

got me hooked said:


> yes, I'm still considering and I guess the advantage from what I understand a revolver has over a semi auto is that if it's a double action even if the round is a dud if cycles the next round where as a semi; you have to take the time to eject it.


Duds are not a very common occurrence..Some semi's are double action as well..You will also trade off round capacity..A Glock 26 is thinner then the revovlers and holds 11 rounds of 9mm,but you will run the risk of a malfunction..I believe in higher capacity though..Are you gonna get your carry license??...If not,I would just get a shotgun for the house and call it a day...Without a CHL you wont be able to carry in your car or on your boat with a loaded gun..The carr class will give you knowledge on the laws and could improve your shooting..Then you can be properly armed if a situation happens..


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Iraqvet said:


> Never tried that,but I could see how and empty could cause a malfunction by not ejecting right or trying to make its way back into the chamber...Maybe one day I will breakdown and get a J frame lol..


I haven't tried that either yet.. would hate to ruin a good coat LOL, but it is good to be ready. BTW thanks for your service for our country!!!


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

oarfish said:


> I haven't tried that either yet.. would hate to ruin a good coat LOL, but it is good to be ready. BTW thanks for your service for our country!!!


Heck now I am curious lol...Coats at the goodwill or slavation army store should be cheap..I may have to do some testing on that lol..I do need some more practice at shooting from the hip..And thanks,the service was my pleasure...


----------

